# Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners...



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Yo what's up!
Post pics of yourselves!
This is the best I have:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Front and center


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

The gf and I with my a3

yanks fan at a home game lol

obv love driving the a3 lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Center from bday 2 years ago...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

one night in k-town... crappy phone pic.










_Modified by gCHOW at 2:04 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

sweet, are those 19's??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3797503


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_sweet, are those 19's??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3797503

no, 18s.. they were 18x7.5et45. i'm lowered quite a bit (almost 2-inches) and i didnt rub until i got contisport contact 2s. basically, it came down to tire shape.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

Here's Me...


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (LEWXCORE)*

go NYY!


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

heres me...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^^ interesting...it took you 2 hrs. 21 min just to find THAT picture of you? Must've had tons to filter out which one you liked best.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*I am a value.*

I've been told that I have a very handsome head of hair.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I am a value. (iModA3)*

here is a pic of me with my first A3 on the coast off Jenner in NorCal


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

nah went to play gran turismo 5 for a couple hours and posted this one up before I shut down the computer for the night


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_nah went to play gran turismo 5 for a couple hours and posted this one up before I shut down the computer for the night

How is GT5? I keep thinking of getting a PS3 to put next to my 360 for only 2 reasons: Blu-Ray movies and GT5.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (Craig3Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craig3Q* »_
How is GT5? I keep thinking of getting a PS3 to put next to my 360 for only 2 reasons: Blu-Ray movies and GT5.

GT5 is amazing and so addicting. I swear at some points it looks exactly like a video. especially during non gameplay (transitions etc). I plan on finally beating the professional class tonight. The R8 exhaust sounds so similar to the R8 in person I was amazed. No damage though which is a bit of a -. Forza 2 is a little bit more interactive. (tire/brake heat damage) Once I beat the professional class, it will open up quick tune which should make the game even better








If not, Just buy forza 2... ALMOST as good


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

when i had it.
me and my car
all your low belong to me










_Modified by ninja_gaiden at 3:04 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (ninja_gaiden)*


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (ninja_gaiden)*

Hawt!


----------



## JasonNJ (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*


happy 420 everyone.
me just waiting for my turn in the rotation


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (JasonNJ)*

*sigh*... smoking and caffeine. reminds me of the good ol days...


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_*sigh*... smoking and caffeine. reminds me of the good ol days...



i think i saw u cruising aroudn k town maybe 2-3 weeks ago
holla <3


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (ninja_gaiden)*









In the four corners area last summer.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (Dana D)*

i love this thread








keep em comin guys...


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_
GT5 is amazing and so addicting. I swear at some points it looks exactly like a video. especially during non gameplay (transitions etc). I plan on finally beating the professional class tonight. The R8 exhaust sounds so similar to the R8 in person I was amazed. No damage though which is a bit of a -. Forza 2 is a little bit more interactive. (tire/brake heat damage) Once I beat the professional class, it will open up quick tune which should make the game even better








If not, Just buy forza 2... ALMOST as good

Yeah, I've got Forza 2 (and DiRT and PGA4 and soon GTA4) but I hear good things about GT5, plus it has a few tracks that Forza doesn't have, like Infineon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

angryrican66- Is your real name David Cross?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't have any picture of me near or in my car, so here's one of me at a pub making a stupid face because I don't like having my picture taken.








Me at work right now. I'm sad because I'm stuck in a fluorescent lit hole and it's beautiful outside.


















_Modified by eh at 12:25 PM 4/21/2008_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow - I am the LEAST stylish of all Audi A3 drivers


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Wow - I am the LEAST stylish of all Audi A3 drivers









LOL ya bro wtf get out of that acura quick its not helping


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_

i think i saw u cruising aroudn k town maybe 2-3 weeks ago
holla <3

probably... i'm down there every so often.
(btw, i dont my wheels anymore.. so i was on stockies...)


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

wow 80% light color people here


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_wow 80% light color people here

why are u surprised?


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
probably... i'm down there every so often.
(btw, i dont my wheels anymore.. so i was on stockies...)

i know


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

why arent there more posts here?? since mine should be coming this week, i guess its close enough for me to post up.. 
notice her nametag...








-Rich




_Modified by brungold at 11:27 AM 4/21/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
LOL ya bro wtf get out of that acura quick its not helping

that's a S5 he's sitting in...the Acura is a reflection. ck door sills.


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Deeeeeelicious!


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's a S5 he's sitting in...the Acura is a reflection. ck door sills.

Yea, that was an S5 at the Chicago Auto Show... oh god what a sick car...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

At a pub in Boston.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's one of me with a Yorkie beard.....









And my best side.....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

im the brunette








damn blondes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^^ nice pic! awaiting more of similar or better!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_im the brunette

damn blondes










Prefer brunettes myself....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^^ nice pic! awaiting more of similar or better!

im the tranny remember? according to ntotal or whatever his name is. anyway i might be able to get a vid.
i prefer brunettes too. i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im the tranny remember? according to ntotal or whatever his name is. anyway i might be able to get a vid.
i prefer brunettes too. i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of










lets all go drinking then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of









Happened to me just last night.... shameful


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
lets all go drinking then.

i agree KTOWN BITCHES!!
CRAZY HOOK!!!!!!
i drive a **** mini cooper


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im the tranny remember? according to ntotal or whatever his name is. 


Ya, that kid's a complete ass.....

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
anyway i might be able to get a vid.
i prefer brunettes too. i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of










Taken advantage of...? Is that what the kids are calling it these days...
<_<
>_>


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Prefer brunettes myself....









Me too, tan skin and dark hair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The most attractive women in the world I've seen come from Eastern Europe, Spain and Brazil....(and Korea)......
Here is a drunken picture with a few friends from a few weeks ago. The girl on the left is Hungarian, the two on the right are French



















_Modified by Tommy1finger at 4:12 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

+1 on women from Brazil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

eastern european girls FTW


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Girls FTW!
Country of origin is of no real concern


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What he said.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Girls FTW!
Country of origin is of no real concern


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_anyway i might be able to get a vid.

I'll await the vid and screen it for the rest of these people...they might not know what to do with it.









_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of









I hate it when that happens!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Girls FTW!
Country of origin is of no real concern 

Agreed!


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_angryrican66- Is your real name David Cross?


No


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_eastern european girls FTW

i was at barnes & noble tonight andsaw a poll in men's health magazine...on a scale of none to extremely dirty talk in bed, serbian chics had the highest percentage of ladies that said they preferred dirrrrty talk in the sack.
there is def. sumthin in the water over there. i just got back


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wif the sunglasses


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Your friend on the left is hawwttt.














.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

Me, my half, and a Joshua tree, somewhere on the way to Death Valley


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Too bad.

_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_No


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm the big one in Purple.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

Are your services available for hire? 
If so, I'd like to enlist you as Forge bodyguard at waterfest. We tend to drink too much and as a team of near-midgets we can often times find ourselves in compromising situations. There's actually only two of us near-midgets at forge, but we're also the drinkers.....

_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_I'm the big one in Purple.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^angel, how midget size are we talkin?
pictarzz or ban.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

The perfect midget size of course. 
Let me se what I can come up with before the ban

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^angel, how midget size are we talkin?
pictarzz or ban.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Drunk at sema








Hung over at sema








Surprised that Mike was working on his car.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:14 AM 4-22-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:15 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

aright im gonna admit, u a3 guys are cuter than i thought


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wif the sunglasses










pres is the biggest douche i have ever met.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_

pres is the biggest douche i have ever met.

ur just hatin cuz u got rid of ur a3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ur just hatin cuz u got rid of ur a3









perhaps he would like some


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Just leave the one in purple alone.... he needs to keep a level head if he's to fulfill his duties as Forge babysitter.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_aright im gonna admit, u a3 guys are cuter than i thought


----------



## AManCalledE (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## wakeside (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_aright im gonna admit, u a3 guys are cuter than i thought

After reading the _What do you do?_ thread, it didn't bode well. Everyone here works in IT.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wif the sunglasses










Its like the asian Napolen Dynamite crowd....I love how the vortex is drawing creativity from diversity!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_
And my best side.....










Love the Danzig Tat. Always said I would get the Danzig Skull or the Crimson Ghost if I ever got a tatoo.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Love the Danzig Tat. Always said I would get the Danzig Skull or the Crimson Ghost if I ever got a tatoo.


Ya, it was 3.5 hours of good times.... but not on the spine.... that was the Suxxors!! No really. It hurt like a bastard on the spine.
And I'm glad someone else on this forum knew what my tat was, and bonus points for mentioning the Crimson Ghost!!!
And because I like to pic whore....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_
Ya, it was 3.5 hours of good times.... but not on the spine.... that was the Suxxors!! No really. It hurt like a bastard on the spine.



spine.. pff the spine is nothing...








not really but it wasn't too bad, inner forearm was certainly the worst so far.. wrist just felt like an indian burn..can't wait for the inner bicep.
glimpse of the piercings in this pic is the only of those allowed on this site...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

spine actually tickled... still wanting more


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i prefer brunettes too. i had a little too much to drink and got taken advantage of 


i should take up that sport than


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Are your services available for hire?

I work for beer and car parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_
I work for beer and car parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha I literally did that once.. well the beer part








friends mini shop is in the same building as a brewery, he had no bathroom at first so we had a key to the brewery to use theirs when we needed it, they'd always give us beer to bring back. I was "consulting" at a few shops as I was getting mine started and his was one of them so whenever i'd go give him a hand i'd get a case of beer and some loot..

cars:
http://www.helix13.com
beer:
http://www.yardsbrewing.com

edit:
still have a pic of me at the old AWE location on the helix site on the 2wd mustang when I worked there (AWE, how I met eric from helix). The mini on the dyno is the second privately owned one in the US around january of 02 if I remember correctly. Imported from Sweden so he could get started on products for it. I was probably the first to dyno a mini in the US! Car on the lift in the background is the AWE silverbullet the one from Forza 2... again being january??? (there was snow on the ground that day) I think I was rebuilding the trans that time, I've got a great scar on my arm from taking the trans out the summer before where if fell while checking to see if it was ready to come out.. um guess it was, got stitches right on Todds desk from another employees wife.. oh good times at that place.









oh how young I look. If it was when I think I was 21.
I also got sprayed in the eye with pepper spray on that dyno. I was doing some work on a corrado and the customer had complained of a possible heater core leak, which hadn't shown its ugly head yet. I pulled it up on the dyno and was letting it run to warm up while I was strapping it down. I was tying down the back when I saw "steam" in the car. So I go over to turn it off and figure out where it was coming from. As I stuck my upper body through the window to shut it off I got sprayed right in the eye with the pepper spray (service grade not over the counter stuff). Turns out it was in the door card and since the dyno was on an angle and the safety was not set right when I closed the door it slide down and triggered.




_Modified by [email protected] at 6:04 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

Perfect! You know where to be.
Let's see how I fair going one for one with you on some pints. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_
I work for beer and car parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_

pres is the biggest douche i have ever met.

and ur the gayest mini driver i have ever met or even heard about....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
and ur the gayest mini driver i have ever met or even heard about....


Turbo,SC or NA? 
above "est" is the reverse of that list


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*

My wife and I in Vancouver two years ago for the start of our honeymoon Alaska cruise.


----------



## AManCalledE (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
...inner forearm was certainly the worst so far.. wrist just felt like an indian burn..can't wait for the inner bicep.
...

inner bicep is NOT fun








my right arm...
Inner bicep








Front of arm (inside of elbow)








Outter bicep








Back of arm (also not a whole lot of fun)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (AManCalledE)*

sick.. so jealous.. I spend pretty much every penny on my car(s).. convincing myself to divert funds to tattoos is soooo hard.. got the NJ right after I moved to Ga.. last I got, going on about 10 months now, time to get more done.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Getting raw with it son.*









Rainy season 2008 CORE Ramp session.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: I am a value. (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_I've been told that I have a very handsome head of hair.









So was the handsome head of hair a wig or did you shave it?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I was told I had a handsome head of hair....
once.
LOL!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i have a pic of me and jennifer tilly


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Nobody here has anything on my glorious locks... so blonde and amazing! (okay, it's a joke... I needed a haircut in this picture so I got one)







Oh yea, my face is weird because I'm about to laugh. I really do have a chin...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Throw up that pic of you with silly Tilly son!
uhh, I shaved my yak....naw it was a "surfer brah" wig I got a couple o years back. I do not have a handsome head of hair at all


----------



## Spodebe (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (iModA3)*

Im amazed at the number of asian folk who own the A3's
I'm just anotha white boi that soaks up da rays.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Spodebe)*

are you serious.. ? only one chick.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

well, there's openskye...and lindaA3
there's also another "chick" that's on mydubspace..but she hasn't gotten her A3 yet...so there will be another.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Spodebe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spodebe* »_Im amazed at the number of asian folk who own the A3's
I'm just anotha white boi that soaks up da rays.

Around here, I think it's safe to say 60-70% of A3 owners are asian, with more owning 2.0s than 3.2s.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
Around here, I think it's safe to say 60-70% of A3 owners are asian, with more owning 2.0s than 3.2s.

3.2 + asian ... anyone else?
i just thought i was an oddball owning an audi (after vw). most (if not all) of my friends have japanese cars. then again, theirs aren't as sweet as mine!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_3.2 + asian ... anyone else?

Here's one! 
I've boycotted all Toyota/Lexus/Honda/Acura mainly because nearly every other Indian I know has a variant thereof -- and it irks the hell out of me. There's also that DWA (Driving While Asian) stigma to contend with. I've also tried to persuade my cousins/uncles/aunts into Lincolns and MB vs. the Japanese Evil Empires.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Surprised that Mike was working on his car.










dude, did you play one of those hobbits from lord of the rings? if i were any good at photoshop i'd have put a cape on you, a little longer hair and some big furry feets


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

since he likes to say people look like comedians...








Not exact but a little there.. thinks its mostly the eyes and the expression.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Isn't that the dude from one of those comedy central short lived sketch shows? He doesn't quite have my hobbit-like features.
proportionally my feet might work as a hobbit without the use of any prosthetics, just need more hair on them

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_since he likes to say people look like comedians...








Not exact but a little there.. thinks its mostly the eyes and the expression.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Isn't that the dude from one of those comedy central short lived sketch shows? 


Micheal Ian Black The State was one of his first shows, if not the first.. don't know.
He also does all those 7up I think commercials(forget which soda) He's been on many shows some his, some just on.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_



















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_can't wait for the inner bicep

Timeless Tattoo, talk to Cap. 
http://www.timeless-tattoo.com/SHOP.html
Map

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_piercings

Same place, talk to Bethra.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_im the brunette
ZOMG! /right-click, Save Image As...

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye's Build Up Thread* »_a pictaR from yesterday
ZOMG! /right-click, Save Image As...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_ZOMG! /right-click, Save Image As...
ZOMG! /right-click, Save Image As...
















LOL
yeah good thing i decided a looong time ago i never was going to run for office


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_










nice.. and just to clarify so people know that pic is in the mirror so its reversed, it does actually face the right way.

_Quote »_
Timeless Tattoo, talk to Cap. 
http://www.timeless-tattoo.com/SHOP.html
Map


I actually got the NJ one done there, Need to head back and touch it up since it was rubbing my collar and pulled some of the ink out while healing. The guy I had it done buy did excellent work but I think he was just working there temporarily.


_Quote »_
Same place, talk to Bethra.

They separated off apparently and its still in the same building but a different business now.
And I've run out of places i'd like to stick holes in... maybe make a few larger though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have a sun in the same spot in the middle of my back as well as a larger one on my right lower leg. Haven't had one done in 6-7 years or more

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
spine.. pff the spine is nothing...








not really but it wasn't too bad, inner forearm was certainly the worst so far.. wrist just felt like an indian burn..can't wait for the inner bicep.
glimpse of the piercings in this pic is the only of those allowed on this site...


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

From a New YEar's Eve part with one of my best friends


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

Had to dig this thread up because of new drunken photos that I don't even remember being taken.
Here's one. I'm the one in the green hoody.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*

Did you update your sig just to post that pic


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Had to dig this thread up because of new drunken photos that I don't even remember being taken.
Here's one. I'm the one in the green hoody.










Looks like you toughguys were a little heavy on wine that day.......










_Modified by Tommy1finger at 10:23 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*










Far right.....coors light cowboy C'mon
Krazyboi, just didnt want to dissapoint you and follow all the instructions properly


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Far right.....coors light cowboy C'mon
Krazyboi, just didnt want to dissapoint you and follow all the instructions properly

+1 for following instructions


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_+1 for following instructions









-2 for Coors lite.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
-2 for Coors lite.

HAHAHA.. but is it the mtns turn blue label when its cold? maybe + .5 for technology?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HAHAHA.. but is it the mtns turn blue label when its cold? maybe + .5 for technology?

saw that commercial last night. pretty good stuff...the labels that is.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
-2 for Coors lite.

+1 for the hair.
poor kid. isnt even around to defend himself.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
saw that commercial last night. pretty good stuff...the labels that is.

Quit knocking Coors Light1
Back on topic please


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_since he likes to say people look like comedians...








Not exact but a little there.. thinks its mostly the eyes and the expression.

omg i wouldn't be able to show you guys, but my company id card has my photo on it and I straight up look like michael ian black.
anyways here is me. 









i'm the huge guy.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Quit knocking Coors Light1
Back on topic please









oh hai


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh hai









a special pbpbpbpbpbp for you


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_
omg i wouldn't be able to show you guys, but my company id card has my photo on it and I straight up look like michael ian black.
anyways here is me. 
i'm the huge guy.

man, suge engulfs you.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

forum tranny bump


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Cant top mr knight
Makin' beer


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (phildo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phildo69* »_Cant top mr knight
Makin' beer










awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ur member name is giving me the giggles.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
-2 for Coors lite.

Being German, I give -5
Coors lite is totally a beginners beer. If you want something lite, drink a Pilzner or a nice Belgian







Hefeweizen Mmmmmm......


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_
Being German, I give -5
Coors lite is totally a beginners beer. If you want something lite, drink a Pilzner or a nice Belgian







Hefeweizen Mmmmmm......









Annnnnnd....We are still discussing coors light. Awesome


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Annnnnnd....We are still discussing coors light. Awesome

not livin that one down. epic fail #3.


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Why drink coors light when you can have a glass of BUSH. 
Had this taken when i was in holland last june (plentje in hengelo if there are any lowlanders on the forum). Its really strong ~11-13%...cant remember


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_not livin that one down. epic fail #3.

3 in one day. vote to ban?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
3 in one day. vote to ban?!?!

Always with the ban.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]m* »_
Always with the ban.

while wearing a bandana


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Here's a scan from my feature in Super Street with the tC:









And another from a 3-win at HIN San Diego

















As soon as I get pics with the A3 I'll post


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

Right on, welcome to the Fam! Enjoy the (euro) ride...
BTW, may I suggest A3She or SheA3


_Modified by iModA3 at 11:07 PM 5/16/2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

I see a TiAL sticker on your TC so guessing its boosted and it appears there is a front mount as another clue. Any pics of the engine bay? Details on what was done to the engine?
And I'm pretty sure I speak for most here, it would be ok if you were also in the pictures with the engine








and of course welcome.. even though you've been here for a bit it seems


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And I'm pretty sure I speak for most here, it would be ok if you were also in the pictures with the engine










Clothing optional.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (burnttoast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnttoast* »_
Clothing optional.








relax children.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_







relax children.

I'm topless in my pic.. maybe thats all he was referring to


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## SpecV2A3 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Me pre-A3 with my best friend


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

zomg 2 more a3 chicks!

wasssuuuuppppppp ladies









welcome- all u need to know is that East Coast A3's > the rest.
yup that's pretty much it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

3 chicks now..that i'm aware of.
oh, then there's carol.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
man, suge engulfs you.

you should also notice that his earring is worth more than my life.

here's a less dorky picture than me sweatin balls next to 2pacs killer


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Rogerthat at 12:57 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (burnttoast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnttoast* »_
Clothing optional.

ha i cna see where this thread is going.


----------



## SpecV2A3 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Well I'm on the east coast so I agree!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SpecV2A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpecV2A3* »_Well I'm on the east coast so I agree!

Where's Selden? I could google it, but I'd rather type this message b/c its longer.


----------



## SpecV2A3 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Suffolk County, Long Island


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (SpecV2A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpecV2A3* »_Suffolk County, Long Island 

Nice I'm from Smithtown. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

2007 new years eve in Malaysia


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

Prom... go ahead make all the youngin jokes you'd like








Escalade Limo... best in state!


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha elevine... I feel so much better because I am not the youngest with an A3, but I am also not the youngest LOOKING with an A3... wooo


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Me and the wife in Cape May, NJ, last summer.










_Modified by goskins at 12:32 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

scandalous_cynce
is pretty ****in hot!!!!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

fo shoooooo


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

pics who needs em


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*

johnnie lets liven this up. post a pic of urself. in the winter.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (goskins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goskins* »_Me and the wife in Cape May, NJ, last summer.
_Modified by goskins at 12:32 PM 5-17-2008_

ffx, va?!?! wheretf have you been?!?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_johnnie lets liven this up. post a pic of urself. in the winter.

yea, good luck w/ me finding one. lemme see.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ffx, va?!?! wheretf have you been?!?!


i know right. btw him and wifey = cute couple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_

i know right. btw him and wifey = cute couple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

another sprint as well! if only we had him come to UMD...that'd be 3!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
Now about that video









its late...no one else will see this. i'll delete it in a bit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
its late...no one else will see this. i'll delete it in a bit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGI7ZuuiU

oh that video gave me my stardom


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh that video gave me my stardom









i can't stop watching it. its too good


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i can't stop watching it. its too good









u cant find any pics, mr. i can find anything?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
u cant find any pics, mr. i can find anything?









i can find them of other people, just not myself







the should be on my external drive at home.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Me










_Modified by Rub-ISH at 12:24 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Gotta love those 17s. First day after I got her.










_Modified by two.zeroT at 12:46 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (two.zeroT)*

my alter ego...


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ffx, va?!?! wheretf have you been?!?!

lurking... I post once in a while.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_

i know right. btw him and wifey = cute couple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Many thanks - she gets the credit.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (i_baked_cookies)*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (azoceanblue)*

I lub this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_I lub this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea, shows what a bunch of goofballs we are!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, shows what a bunch of goofballs we are!









sounds like a personal problem


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_sounds like a personal problem









its not a problem. its a fact that i enjoy about myself


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (krazyboi)*

WORD


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
its not a problem. its a fact that i enjoy about myself









Hell yeah to that...


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (azoceanblue)*

from today's BMWCCA autoX


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (whizbang18T)*

^ +1 for the awesome hair!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (OpenSkye)*

pbpbpbpbpbpbpbp


_Modified by golfsilvercharged at 4:22 AM 5/19/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_pbpbpbpbpbpbpbp

_Modified by golfsilvercharged at 4:22 AM 5/19/2008_

what did u modify? did u spell pbpbpbpbpb wrong?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
what did u modify? did u spell pbpbpbpbpb wrong?










you will never know what I had posted before.....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Post pictures of yourself, A3 owners... (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

you will never know what I had posted before.....

i'm sure i can get it out of you


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_









lookin good there!


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

what can i get for ten dollars


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_










lmao. i cant stop watching it and laughing.


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re:*


my OTB greek cuz (left) nd me at FAO in the city
Check out the mowhawk design

_Modified by hesimo69 at 7:22 PM 5-19-2008_


_Modified by hesimo69 at 7:22 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (hesimo69)*

are u greek?
uh-oh..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*

"what do you get when you mix a french and a greek...a freak" - russell peters. 
you know which part i'm talkin about!


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*

hahah "INDIANO??? NOOO INDIANO!" that dudes hilarious
nd whats wrong with greek guys.. we got a bad rep?? lol


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (hesimo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hesimo69* »_hahah "INDIANO??? NOOO INDIANO!" that dudes hilarious
nd whats wrong with greek guys.. we got a bad rep?? lol

im macedonian. just like alexander the great.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*

and i am turkish. we can totally have a forum war














just playing i have no problem with greeks or macedonians. in fact the best lookin girl i've been with was macedonian.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

malaka


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I have a greek cypriot co-worker and if I want to get him a little riled up at lunchtime I'll bring up greek vs turkish history ..... if I really want to get home going, I'll mention my confusion over the part of former Yugoslavia now calling itself Macedonia!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_I have a greek cypriot co-worker and if I want to get him a little riled up at lunchtime I'll bring up greek vs turkish history ..... if I really want to get home going, I'll mention my confusion over the part of former Yugoslavia now calling itself Macedonia!

you my friend are baaaad








thanks to the greeks we are not part of the union


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*









Well this one ought to scare a few kids...







Slightly photo shopped camping pic... still working on the pic of me with the car. The weather up here has been really s#!tty the past few weeks with a few exceptions during which I was naturally working...
... and while I could brag about being a 'citizen' in the EU... technically I still have my Polish citizenship. But being one has done me no good so far so I won't bother.








... although if we managed to BS our way in I'm sure Macedonia will get there too... just a matter of time.


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re:*

yeah unfortunately lots of unecessary fighting goin on around there


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Gryphon001)*



Gryphon001 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I would be that mad if I lived in Canada as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Looks like we have an internationally diversed crowd here. I am Hungarian....










_Modified by Captain Spongeworthy at 4:35 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Ps. Did you get that picture taken at Glamour Shots?









you're one to talk coors light boy.


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hesimo69)*

Nice handle


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_








... and while I could brag about being a 'citizen' in the EU... technically I still have my Polish citizenship. But being one has done me no good so far so I won't bother.







.

Still, obviously a 'wild and crazy guy'.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_
Still, obviously a 'wild and crazy guy'.

Do you mean because he's out in the wild and he looks crazy?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*

no comment.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_no comment.

thats hard to believe...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
thats hard to believe...









i know. im going into convulsions here from refrainment.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

this thread delivers


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_this thread delivers

Yep. You just need to stir things up a bit every now and again...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
Yep. You just need to stir things up a bit every now and again...


i like to stir daily. most people should do the same!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i like to stir daily. most people should do the same!

why stir when u can let it sit and burn.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
why stir when u can let it sit and burn.









b/c stirring makes things interesting!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i like to stir daily. most people should do the same!

I shake, never stir.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_
I shake, never stir.










Back on topic...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

Back on topic...


... what was the topic again??? 
I thought this was where we are supposed to just post pictures.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_I have a greek cypriot co-worker and if I want to get him a little riled up at lunchtime I'll bring up greek vs turkish history ..... if I really want to get home going, I'll mention my confusion over the part of former Yugoslavia now calling itself Macedonia!

my GF and her whole family is greek cypriot. I have heard the stories about them leaving the northern side during the invasion. my gf's mom still has a house in famagusta, the ghost city.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_
my GF and her whole family is greek cypriot. I have heard the stories about them leaving the northern side during the invasion. my gf's mom still has a house in famagusta, the ghost city.

post pic of said GF...that's getting back on topic


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
post pic of said GF...that's getting back on topic










_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_=










Done! 



_Modified by golfsilvercharged at 8:39 AM 5/20/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

^ i'm gonna be sharing a room with her and her bf in OC.
dubs at the beeeeach! cant wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^ i'm gonna be sharing a room with her and her bf in OC.
dubs at the beeeeach! cant wait.

I bet he can't either.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I bet he can't either.

awaiting new pics from dubs at the beach...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

to all my lurkers


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_to all my lurkers









Shove them up your A$$ and walk in your elbows...c'mon


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Shove them up your A$$ and walk in your elbows...c'mon

on it


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Sorry - had to go off and actually work for 5 hrs.
'Wild and Crazy Guy' = Saturday Night live, circa 1978; Steve Martin and Dan Akroyd. Eastern European hip dogs.
JeeZ - am I the only one here with a bank account, legit ID that says I'm 21, and No Tats?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_Sorry - had to go off and actually work for 5 hrs.
'Wild and Crazy Guy' = Saturday Night live, circa 1978; Steve Martin and Dan Akroyd. Eastern European hip dogs.
JeeZ - am I the only one here with a bank account, legit ID that says I'm 21, and No Tats?

I remember that skit despite not being born yet.
And I got two out of three but the no tats just makes me sad for your








hopefully getting another this week..inner bicep.. OUCH


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got my next one in a few days







cant wait (inner forearm)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Its a crying shame that I ain't into deli-dingers, this thread is full of 'em.*

Not even jimmy Dean has this much sausage. I'd say the A3 maidens have a hell of a lot to choose from. Seriously though, if I was down for the man-man scene, this thread is where id find true love and sh!t. So fellas, how do we get more foxy A3 mamas to post up? 
PS: I think I may be a thespian, cuz im really into other women.


_Modified by iModA3 at 6:11 PM 5/20/2008_


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As requested... here's a shot of the engine...









And for ****s and giggles (because it was requested... lol) me WITH the engine...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nice .... stars!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

cynce are those tats?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

she's gonna stop posting now...


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Yes indeed


















_Modified by scandalous_cynce at 8:16 PM 5/20/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

damn, you messed up my picture!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Sorry! LoL


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cool tats!


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Look at my passenger's face!! Ha ha ha








Just me.








The sexiest A3 on the west coast. (Represent!)
























The A3 in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J5K9YlPy6w




_Modified by TheLastNexus at 5:22 AM 5/21/2008_


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_cool tats!

Yeah.. We all know you're looking at the tats.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
on it









Val, I've seen real pics of you somewhere on this forum.. POST UP!!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_










.
.
.
siganture


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
.
.
.
siganture

Ha ha aha hah ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








No way she drives an A3. Gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Yeah.. We all know you're looking at the tats.









isn't that what all the guys are looking at?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_As requested... here's a shot of the engine...









And for ****s and giggles (because it was requested... lol) me WITH the engine...









Both pics certainly meet my requests thank you








and I must compliment you on both the engine and the tats.. I actually love the tats. A well placed star(s) is one of my favorite i must say on the ladies.
Any details on the turbo setup?
I run the same TiAl bov and it looks like you got a 38mm gate, I've got the 44 since I wanted the v-band.
What turbo? what kind of boost? anymore ink?


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

Can't wait to see your final A3 project!
http://www.imeem.com/vimby/vid...video/

_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (xgarage)*

Holy crap your a celebrity!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I approve! I dig the stars


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i would ****in tear that ass up nga
this is me:










_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 8:38 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hardly a celebrity... just got a lot of notoriety for the tC project.








Turbo is a Turbonetics T3/T4 with a 38mm WG and Tial BOV. Just a basic bolt on kit with no internals done. My best dyno was 281 whp (tC gets ~140 whp stock) The FMIC is obviously too big for the set up and creates some pretty significant lag.. but looks so damn sexy tucked behind the front bumper.








The car was ultimately built to be more "show" than "go" - which is why we didn't worry about building the engine. It was never tracked and never ran a 1/4 mile - but did win 40+ trophies in the 11 months it showed - including a Best of Show Wild @ Hot Import Nights last summer.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_
Turbo is a Turbonetics T3/T4 with a 38mm WG and Tial BOV. Just a basic bolt on kit with no internals done. My best dyno was 281 whp (tC gets ~140 whp stock) The FMIC is obviously too big for the set up and creates some pretty significant lag.. but looks so damn sexy tucked behind the front bumper.










Cool, thanks for the info.. Is that the engine in the yaris? I'm determined to build a turbo yaris 3 door







I have no idea why I just want one.
congrats on the success with the TC, let me know if you need any help with the A3.. I've got a little turbo upgrade on mine


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No, the tC has the 2.4L that's in the Camry... I think the Yaris is the 1.5 or 1.8?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

scandalous...no pics of the a3 yet?!?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hay guyz


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

oh really its a 2.4, thats cool, thought it had a 1.8 or something.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_hay guyz

wow, from dubai. do you have a chrome mirror a3?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

this is my tiger in my rover










_Modified by tpsolid at 9:12 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

.


_Modified by tpsolid at 11:24 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Just some crappy cell phone pics for now. I need a new SLR


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

haha...first pic looks like you're towing that metal dumpster.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_hay guyz

Hay tpsolids. Are you a super-duper hottie from the Persian gulf? I like girls from the Persian gulf. They smell really good all around. Toss up a pic of yourself sweetie.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

scandalous_cynce
haaaay u got bf??? hollaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_
Hay tpsolids. Are you a super-duper hottie from the Persian gulf? I like girls from the Persian gulf. They smell really good all around. Toss up a pic of yourself sweetie.

hey! was nice meeting you at the last GTG!
heres pic of me with my cousins old car



















_Modified by tpsolid at 11:41 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Word up beautiful! Yeah I was the tall caucasian guy drinking a mung bean smoothie and spouting off about the injectors squirting around inside the engine. You giggled, because you were feeling me, remember. Do you speak the Farsi? My buddy Mohhamed Ogwa in the cubicle next to me says that Arabian men are better lovers! LOL, J/K...KIT, TTYL.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_Word up beautiful! Yeah I was the tall caucasian guy drinking a mung bean smoothie and spouting off about the injectors squirting around inside the engine. You giggled, because you were feeling me, remember. Do you speak the Farsi? My buddy Mohhamed Ogwa in the cubicle next to me says that Arabian men are better lovers! LOL, J/K...KIT, TTYL.

mung bean smoothie?







haven't tried it, but i assume it'd taste good


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
mung bean smoothie?







haven't tried it, but i assume it'd taste good

Look bro, i'm not even kidding, It's my favorite. I have them throw some tapioca pearls in there, its a meal in itself! Yummy tasty, yo!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_
Look bro, i'm not even kidding, It's my favorite. I have them throw some tapioca pearls in there, its a meal in itself! Yummy tasty, yo!

oh, i'm sure it'll be good. just gotta be on the lookout to try now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_Word up beautiful! Yeah I was the tall caucasian guy drinking a mung bean smoothie and spouting off about the injectors squirting around inside the engine. You giggled, because you were feeling me, remember. Do you speak the Farsi? My buddy Mohhamed Ogwa in the cubicle next to me says that Arabian men are better lovers! LOL, J/K...KIT, TTYL.

where you at homie?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

tpliquid's cousin sure is a cutie.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm the one holding the beer!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_ 
Who is this person??



Is this really Tp back from his sex change in south pacific


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
I'm the one holding the beer!

I thought you were that handsome looking 27 inch tv in the back there


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
I thought you were that handsome looking 27 inch tv in the back there

That's my brother


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

blown we should hang out again. and post pics of ur gf


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_





















I thought you were that handsome looking 27 inch tv in the back there
















There goes Rub-ISH calling 'em like he see's em. I just finished my cross 
country drive to Rutherford NJ where I will be spending about 1.5 weeks 
in training to learn the major selling features of a BizHub c650 with 
Rebus Recollect and finger-vien authentication. 
Anyfackinghow, I get out here hoping to finally meet AngryQuattroRico'77 
and the son of a gun has moved to the West Coast because of some chick 
he likes out there. Now look at me sitting here huffing the wonderful scents 
of Ramsey, freezing cold, and alone. Life can kick you in the ball basket if 
you're not careful sometimes. I am staying a 100 Williams lane in Ramsey NJ,
if anyone wants to grab a rootbeer or whatever.


_Modified by iModA3 at 7:12 PM 5/21/2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

well i need to find new stalker material


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

wait what, angry moved back out west?
ghey.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_wait what, angry moved back out west?
ghey.

yea, the cousin version...he has motives!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, the cousin version...he has motives!

duh me


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

"Tiger in the Rover" ... only in Dubai. Nice place, if you can stand the humidity. I suppose they finished the big mall south of the highway? Mall of Emirates or somesuch? It was just a hole in the ground in '04, when I was there. Wild Wadi was fun.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
duh me

Yo, don't fret lil A3 sista, I think "El Cheapo" will eventually move back to the East Coast. 
Im driving into Manhattan tonight to teach the city girls a thing or two about country lovin'. I'll be dropping science at all the hot spots. Krazy, you down to come up to the city with me and help me rip up the night set? It'll be totally tubular and bitchin. Where is a safe place to park the A3 in the city? 
TIA


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_
Yo, don't fret lil A3 sista, I think "El Cheapo" will eventually move back to the East Coast. 
Im driving into Manhattan tonight to teach the city girls a thing or two about country lovin'. I'll be dropping science at all the hot spots. Krazy, you down to come up to the city with me and help me rip up the night set? It'll be totally tubular and bitchin. Where is a safe place to park the A3 in the city? 
TIA

I'm making the trip up to PA tomorrow afternoon, but doubt I'd go to NYC. Looks like you'll have to handle all them ladies all by yourself. As for parking, park by angryrican66...I'm sure he wouldn't just park anywhere.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_
Yo, don't fret lil A3 sista, I think "El Cheapo" will eventually move back to the East Coast. 
Im driving into Manhattan tonight to teach the city girls a thing or two about country lovin'. I'll be dropping science at all the hot spots. Krazy, you down to come up to the city with me and help me rip up the night set? It'll be totally tubular and bitchin. Where is a safe place to park the A3 in the city? 
TIA

there's a gtg tonight in edgewater. just sayin.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

hey i actually moving to Seattle WA next week for a new Job.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_hey i actually moving to Seattle WA next week for a new Job.

..... stalking one of our new female members...


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Silly boys...








When you get here, lemme know and we'll get drinks!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_lemme know and we'll get drinks!

is that what they're callin *it* now a days?!?!


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Oh you hush


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Oh you hush









you can try to hush me...but it won't be easy.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
you can try to hush me...but it won't be easy.









i know a way.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

im cheap date. 1 shot and I pass out for the night.
1 shot of wine cooler


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i know a way.

hasn't been proven yet


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Look at my passenger's face!! Ha ha ha










i think what's even better is _your_ face. HAHA. you look like you're trapped and need to be saved. maybe she was lookin for the ejecto button?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

white guy asian girl... we just took another loss fellaz


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_white guy asian girl... we just took another loss fellaz

HAHA it actually kind of looks like my brother and his GF.. but obviosly its not.
They have a mk4 Vr6 and a brand new 08 GTI 2.0T


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_white guy asian girl... we just took another loss fellaz

You're fittin' to receive another loss too, AQR. I have designs on your cousin, TPsolid. She's like boner quality hot. Im gonna charm the pants off her literally. But thats between you and me and i guess anyone else reading this.


_Modified by iModA3 at 11:31 AM 5/22/2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

u must mistaken me for someone else imode


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i think what's even better is _your_ face. HAHA. you look like you're trapped and need to be saved. *maybe she was lookin for the ejecto button?*
















Ha ha.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_white guy asian girl... we just took another loss fellaz

I uhhhhh......... Don't quite understand that...







But ummm.. No.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_I uhhhhh......... Don't quite understand that...







But ummm.. No.









white man like to be wit duh asian woman, it leap ut wit no asian woman for duh famalee an chilren
its true. its more common to see a white dude w/ an asian woman, then an asian dude w/ a white woman. (yea yea, you can say woman first if you wanna)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
white man like to be wit duh asian woman, it leap ut wit no asian woman for duh famalee an chilren
its true. its more common to see a white dude w/ an asian woman, then an asian dude w/ a white woman. (yea yea, you can say woman first if you wanna)









drinkin?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

whatevs... it's about hybrids and light-skinned african american women for me!! btw... I'm classified as asian on some applications. But just to clear things up... I'm from a group of islands in the pacific ocean that just happen to be closer to Asia, than North America.


_Modified by yakkonvazn at 7:55 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
drinkin?









aww, try readin like an asian...


----------



## AnfieldA3 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My wife is asian and she is hot as hell. I'm white by the way. It's 'cos you asian guys are ugly and have little diks...... Ha Ha!!!!!
Also, what's up with all you young asian guys with an A3? Did your Mommy buy that car for you? Or do you still live at home even tho' you are past your teenage years?


_Modified by AnfieldA3 at 11:38 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_My wife is asian and she is hot as hell. I'm white by the way. It's 'cos you asian guys are ugly and have little diks...... Ha Ha!!!!!
Also, what's up with all you young asian guys with an A3? Did your Mommy by that car for you? Or do you still live at home even tho' you are past your teenage years?

LULZ. Ban! Hahaha!!








But on a real note, that's no way to make a first impression. n00b.
and btw...


----------



## AnfieldA3 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

You are right of course. I have been with my wife for nearly 10 years and I am so tired of hearing that racist stuff.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm 6'5"...can easily palm a full size nba basketball left and right. I wear size 13 shoes.... nuff said. Back in high school and college I've gone out with many african american women. It's all about fusion baby! Just say no to racism!


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
white man like to be wit duh asian woman, it leap ut wit no asian woman for duh famalee an chilren
its true. its more common to see a white dude w/ an asian woman, then an asian dude w/ a white woman. (yea yea, you can say woman first if you wanna)









Now that I know YOU are asian.. I understand why you said that. Ha ha. I should have known you were by the way you spelled *boi.*







I like asian girls cuz the white girls here in Orange County, California are boring or trashy 95% of the time. Plus, this area is _DOMINATED_ by asians. 
Who'sever wife or girlfriend this is.... 








Sheeit.. I'm jealous.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_My wife is asian and she is hot as hell. I'm white by the way. It's 'cos you asian guys are ugly and have little diks...... Ha Ha!!!!!
Also, what's up with all you young asian guys with an A3?* Did your Mommy buy that car for you? Or do you still live at home even tho' you are past your teenage years?*
_Modified by AnfieldA3 at 11:38 PM 5-22-2008_

Umm..... I'm a white boy.. 22. Live with my 'rents in their wealthy community.. Buutttttaaaaaaaa. I pay for my own ****! BIATCH!! Ha ha.. 
Really though.. There are kids in my neighborhood, I say kids, who are 16-17 years-old driving $90,000 M3's and crap. I know 3 here that own A3's and A4's. They are still in high school!! So what do I do? I work on their cars for money and built mine! Ha ha. Some people pay their own way, some don't. Just gotta accept that some peoples have it easier than others. Such is life.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

^ Man do I feel you. Irvine, San Gabriel Valley, etc. Damn those rich asian kids. I just graduated college last June, been prepping for my GMATs and took a year off. Parent's refuse to let me pay rent. I hardly see them. Best financial decision, especially during these times. Plus, for those of you who have kids in college who are about to graduate, be prepared. The new trend is kids coming back home. I mean, why can't I live at home for free while I save money for a down payment on a house? Just as long as you don't turn out like that guy in "Failure to Launch."


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_My wife is asian and she is hot as hell. I'm white by the way. It's 'cos you asian guys are ugly and have little diks...... Ha Ha!!!!!
Also, what's up with all you young asian guys with an A3? Did your Mommy buy that car for you? Or do you still live at home even tho' you are past your teenage years?

_Modified by AnfieldA3 at 11:38 PM 5-22-2008_

Let's see your wife? Since you live in the L.A./O.C. area, of course she will be judged on the hollywood standards.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_
Let's see your wife? Since you live in the L.A./O.C. area, of course she will be judged on the hollywood standards.









I am really Ok withOUT seeing her. His overwhelming personality just sets the world on fire which means I can rest easier at night!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Please leave out the race discussions...I'm getting complaints. Thanks...


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Please leave out the race discussions...I'm getting complaints. Thanks...


OOOOOH you are here! Can you please look into my name change that i submitted a while ago!
kthanks

We will put a little something extra in your paycheck!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

OOOOOH you are here! Can you please look into my name change that i submitted a while ago!
kthanks

We will put a little something extra in your paycheck!

LOL.
seriously though, who complained?








maybe i should start complaining too








srsly, it's an internet forum- we use it to pass time at work. relaaax.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

OOOOOH you are here! Can you please look into my name change that i submitted a while ago! ^^^ needs his name changed plz.


Oh snap...we do have a Mod. Welcome back!

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL.
seriously though, who complained?








maybe i should start complaining too








srsly, it's an internet forum- we use it to pass time at work. relaaax.









not sure who complained..but i could probably pick out who pushed this thread to another level....and it's not me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_You are right of course. I have been with my wife for nearly 10 years and I am so tired of hearing that racist stuff.

if you're talkin about my post...there was nothing racist about it.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

fu.ckin ghey.
someone rid this thread of the nonsense and post a pic.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_someone rid this thread of the nonsense and post a pic.

yea, all my good pics are at home


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

I just thought that..... I'd let ya'll know...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

^haha you very well could. my car is parked in a deck a quarter mile from my office. who knows what goes on when i'm not with her


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^haha you very well could. my car is parked in a deck a quarter mile from my office. who knows what goes on when i'm not with her









that's depressing to not know who's molesting her







. at my last job, we use to park in a pretty ghetto neighborhood, and get shuttled to work. thank goodness our cars were fenced in w/ armed security guards.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

there was nothing racist about this thread. We are supporters of interracial relationships. Maybe one stereotypical comment was posted from someone who has a "really hot" wife. Other than that... let's move on.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

I got cornered in a bar last night by a girl with red hair who kept telling me she needed red headed kids and I was the one who was going to give them to her. And by cornered I mean literally she had me backed into a corner..
was that racist?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

VERY...


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I got cornered in a bar last night by a girl with red hair who kept telling me she needed red headed kids and I was the one who was going to give them to her. And by cornered I mean literally she had me backed into a corner..
was that racist?

Racist???? Nah......... Horny? I think so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *All Participants* »_was that racist?

btw, the page before this was tilting a little bit to the "Dark Side"....


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Please leave out the race discussions...I'm getting complaints. Thanks...












_Modified by ulua4me2004 at 4:44 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh how I heart LOLcats


----------



## justinWUN28H (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HAHA it actually kind of looks like my brother and his GF.. but obviosly its not.
They have a mk4 Vr6 and a brand new 08 GTI 2.0T

It is me, I stole the A3 that's why I look nervous. Michelle is laughing because she's teasing me about all the horrible things that will be done to me in prison.
And technically, it's 2x mk4 Vr6's and a brand new GTI 2.0T


_Modified by justinWUN28H at 11:18 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (justinWUN28H)*

LOL I love this thread.
ps: Kill ******


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (justinWUN28H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinWUN28H* »_
It is me, I stole the A3 that's why I look nervous. Michelle is laughing because she's teasing me about all the horrible things that will be done to me in prison.
And technically, it's 2x mk4 Vr6's and a brand new GTI 2.0T


HAHAHA WTF!! Where did you come from... Did I ever tell you Alex Youn randomly found me in a post one day in the mk5 forum? apparently he lives in cali..
and you have a mk3, mk4, and mk5 or does michelle have two cars now? I thought your mk3 was sold when I posted. I'll be stealing it though to complete my mk1-mk5 collection..
I hope your not here looking for info on mods.. dads gonna kill you if you touch that thing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-Elr5K2Vuo
Just substitute the crack pipes for a muffler or other car part...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok all you angry guys in this thread over having your women stolen.
I was picking up some dinner and the couple in front of me was an asian (possibly some sort of island closer to asia then north america as previously mentioned) guy with a ridiculously hot white girl with him. You know when you watch a rap video and there is just one white chick in it thats so hot you can't figure out where she possible came from, that was this girl only obviously not in a bikini at the time, nor was she shaking her rump or had pumps on.


----------



## justinWUN28H (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HAHAHA WTF!! Where did you come from... Did I ever tell you Alex Youn randomly found me in a post one day in the mk5 forum? apparently he lives in cali..
and you have a mk3, mk4, and mk5 or does michelle have two cars now? I thought your mk3 was sold when I posted. I'll be stealing it though to complete my mk1-mk5 collection..
I hope your not here looking for info on mods.. dads gonna kill you if you touch that thing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-Elr5K2Vuo
Just substitute the crack pipes for a muffler or other car part...

You're right about the mk3, mk4, and mk5. As far as I know they haven't sold my old gti yet, it's theirs to sell but I would hope that they would tell me first. For mods I'm not looking for much, I came here looking for chip info which I am now really excited about and I would like to lower it, it looks like a monster truck compared to my mk3, but that's it.

And maybe an intake...
I don't think dad would mind if I did some work on it, as long as I take care of it and don't fall behind on the payments.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (justinWUN28H)*

Yo we have some new members to this thread (ahem...Courtney) that have yet to post in this oldie but goodie!

Bringing it back from zeeeee dead!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I (as well as others) have access to plenty of Courtney's pics. You're missing out bud!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I (as well as others) have access to plenty of Courtney's pics. You're missing out bud!

QFT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

wow back from the dead


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_wow back from the dead

x2


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

Ok, this one is going on my coffee mug.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Drool*









drool... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh so hot...


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: oh yeah....*

I'm the FNG here...


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Drool (LeadFootA3)*

Sorry guys looks like I got you ALL beat
JK just like the picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im on the left (the OTHER white guy)


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

wow who is that hot asian girl tila tequila look alike me like a lot


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (trueunion)*

this is probably the lamest thread yet


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_this is probably the lamest thread yet


Ummm This thread went 10 pages with lots of good responses. Just cause your big things in small holes thread bombed doesnt mean you need to committ suicide!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

Oh yeah the thread is baaaaaaaack!















I'll look this way at Wustefest too!!!!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*









Me and the girl.










_Modified by abadidol at 10:58 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Gryphon001 caught me in the act of draining my catch can


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

woah blast from the past.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

took me forever to find these two. it gave me some giggles so i had to put them together haha!!!








+








see the familiarity?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*

Hey, that s#!t is copyrighted... I expect some royalties coming my way... Or else.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_









Yo, what's with using the computer desk as a board? Keep work at work
Where's the helmet? GF not around?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Yo, what's with using the computer desk as a board? Keep work at work
Where's the helmet? GF not around?










That's pretty much how boards become desks.
We were hiking that quarter pipe to kitchen table, it was to hot and there was too much snow for a helmet.
In hindsight those poles were in a bad place... that's what drinking and ski vacations get ya.
I should have taken a photo of me crouching and looking down on my board.


----------



## DarkW1sh (Nov 19, 2008)

im the fatty in the middle.... only dumbass wearing a shirt and a thermal on the mountain...
and no were not asian the sun was blinding!








my boy on the right..... it was his 3rd time snowboarding it was funny










_Modified by DarkW1sh at 3:51 PM 4/27/2010_


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*better late than never?*

Talking VR6 similarities / differences.

I'm 3rd from left - temp in the 40s in late May, gotta love the NW . . .

Both guys on the left are R32 Mk4 drivers (middle one has turbo in his - wicked).


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I'm the only one with the A3. They love to roll with the GTIs, and yes we have tractor ride heights because we have so many speedbumps in our country. Go figure.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Talking VR6 similarities / differences.
> 
> I'm 3rd from left - temp in the 40s in late May, gotta love the NW . . .
> 
> Both guys on the left are R32 Mk4 drivers (middle one has turbo in his - wicked).


Hell ya dawg! Sportin the bullet proof VR6! Try 100 octane and light all 4 tires up!!!!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> I'm the only one with the A3. They love to roll with the GTIs, and yes we have tractor ride heights because we have so many speedbumps in our country. Go figure.


wow u azn living in europe


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LeadFootA3 said:


> drool...
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh so hot...


oh **** thats anna.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh **** thats anna.


cute


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Self Whoring Pics:


























With the Fiance:


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I got cornered in a bar last night by a girl with red hair who kept telling me she needed red headed kids and I was the one who was going to give them to her. And by cornered I mean literally she had me backed into a corner..
> was that racist?


Just tell her you don't want to have a bunch of Ginger Kids.... Damn Daywalkers....


And a pic from the Audizine Pikes Peak Cruz May 15th, 2010.....


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

OH NOES!! NINJA ASSASSIN!!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

RedLineRob said:


>


anyone tell you, you resemble adam levine?


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cynce, nice tC! I actually looked at getting one before I ended up going with the A3. I knew that if I did then I'd probably have ended up with a modded one before too long. But then again, I swore I'd leave my A3 stock. That promise didn't last very long. 

Tom, is that actually you above? 

I know I'm going to regret this but what the hell....I have a thing for jumping.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Me at work, pre dead billy


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ how was he like as a person? i feel bad for him


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

What was he selling.... and did you buy it........


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wow u azn living in europe


Nah, an azn living in my own azn country. :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

on the right


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

chinyk eyed mutha ****a


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

hater!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>



Johnny's so happy he got his food ration for the month....:laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

A3Danimal said:


> Johnny's so happy he got his food ration for the month....:laugh:


thats like 2 months of food rations in china


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> thats like 2 months of food rations in china


I was like a king for those 5 min.


----------



## ArcticDSG06 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm Bart Simpson, who the Hell are you? :laugh:


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

man, am i the oldest in the a3 forum?lol

here's a pic last concourso in Carmel..










me and my boy..


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

alex911s said:


> man, am i the oldest in the a3 forum?lol
> 
> here's a pic last concourso in Carmel..
> 
> ...


aha, good times. 

those pictures are what the madness in monterey is all about.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

alex911s said:


> man, am i the oldest in the a3 forum?lol


I'm sure you're not the oldest. I know of a few others. But yes, there are a good amount of young chaps here as well. :beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

alex911s said:


> man, am i the oldest in the a3 forum?lol


lol, youngster:laugh:

Find azoceanblue:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

another geezer here, so you're not alone. bought this as a temporary company car / baby mobile.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> I'm sure you're not the oldest. I know of a few others. But yes, there are a good amount of young chaps here as well. :beer:


whatchutalkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

alex 911 thats ur brother right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> whatchutalkin' 'bout, Willis?


Not even you either. I'm sure there are others much older!!!


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

FreeGolf said:


> another geezer here, so you're not alone. bought this as a temporary company car / baby mobile.


ahh.. smae here dont have a company car anymore, decided to go for mileage instead so i bought one..
it would be too small for the kiddies per wifey



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> alex 911 thats ur brother right?


 
nope my 9 year old... P90X makes me look 10 years younger...lol


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Not even you either. I'm sure there are others much older!!!


Really?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

atomic80 said:


> Cynce, nice tC! I actually looked at getting one before I ended up going with the A3. I knew that if I did then I'd probably have ended up with a modded one before too long. But then again, I swore I'd leave my A3 stock. That promise didn't last very long.
> 
> Tom, is that actually you above?
> 
> I know I'm going to regret this but what the hell....I have a thing for jumping.


This guy is my all time idol. Come on peeps post pics of yourselves...Like I said before, we asians get some serious air! Go Golden State Warriors for picking one of my homies from Harvard!!!!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> I'm the one holding the beer!


Wat up Dude?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

meee with mah car



and me with my friends who you can't see but i swear they exist. (picture has my coors light can blurred out cuz its on my comp/facebook and im under 21...so yea... don't judge


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

For Audi Content


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

brungold said:


>


Looking good burngold! I want to be in that picture, we should hang out there. :beer:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

I think i might be the youngest on the forum.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

brandon f did u use a camera from the 1980s or something?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tcardio said:


> This guy is my all time idol. Come on peeps post pics of yourselves...Like I said before, we asians get some serious air! Go Golden State Warriors for picking one of my homies from Harvard!!!!!!


Even though I might carry multiple SLRs wherever I go, I cannot take pix of myself getting air. And even though I could once in a while be with azns with their own multitude of SLRs around their neck, they only know how to take pictures of people posing in standard upright position in front of landmarks.


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> brandon f did u use a camera from the 1980s or something?


I didn't take those pics. Although I do use Canon Rebel Xsi with 17-40L lens along with some other lenses.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

guess ill contribute.











random pics of the car. Ive never gone out to specifically take pics of my car, so they aren't great or anything.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

BrandonF said:


> I think i might be the youngest on the forum.


 well im 19 so if your younger then me maybe...


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> well im 19 so if your younger then me maybe...


I'm 19 as well. I turn 20 in November, so you are probably younger.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

BrandonF said:


> I'm 19 as well. I turn 20 in November, so you are probably younger.


I'm 30 and I like them young we should all hang out and have some fun. Check out my picture above and telll me what you think.


----------



## theqb (May 28, 2010)

sure why not...


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

In my BMW 2002


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

BrandonF said:


> I'm 19 as well. I turn 20 in November, so you are probably younger.


18. and just cuz of rogerthat im never posting a picture on here.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol forgot the A3 had a young crowd as well. Still remember being 16 and picking mine up in summer '06 (God I love scholarships). Now turning 21 in October and finishing nursing school in 2012, I might be ready to pick something else up and officially making the audi the DD (excited to finish payments before the new year ) Gotten the email about the TT-RS, but who knows. Anyway pics
















Paid for lunch and gas that month lol


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I gota find a pic to post of me andmy A3 just need more low... And a good pic im not photogenic i come out looking like a gargoyle


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Rogerthat said:


> Looking good burngold! I want to be in that picture, we should hang out there. :beer:


That guy is too tall to be Brungold! :laugh:


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

tony a3 said:


> In my BMW 2002



Nice, That's what my first car was.  I plan on buying another one day.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

mathis. said:


> 18. and just cuz of rogerthat im never posting a picture on here.


LOL


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

that is me in that shirt


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Me messing around with my friends Muscle suit lol:









And a pic of my ride, yeah I know I need LOW, no money for that yet..lol


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Me messing around with my friends Muscle suit lol:


I like the Laguna Seca Blue E46 M3 in by. Want to get one after graduation and settling down with a steady income.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE=theqb;67706562]







[/QUOTE]

 Hi.  I have an A3 too. 



Wkbrdfiend said:


> That guy is too tall to be Brungold! :laugh:


ssshhhhhhhh that's how I picture him and that's how he will be. 



mathis. said:


> 18. and just cuz of rogerthat im never posting a picture on here.


What are you talking about? We're all friends here. 












jowsley0923 said:


> that is me in that shirt


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

^ LOL


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn Asians love A3s.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

hahaha nice
ill post a real pic once i get my bumper on and without my friends


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Damn Asians love A3s.






No, asains love forums...


EDIT: Really anything computer related


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

BrandonF said:


> No, asains love forums...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Really anything computer related


hahaha my bad.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

BrandonF said:


> No, asains love forums...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Really anything computer related


Anything where you can deal with the other people without having to be face to face with them.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Rogerthat said:


>


LOL, slowly taking over America, one job at a time


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Wait!!! I know him that's Chang!

I know him from the R32 days!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

*********** chinaman ****** eyed muther ****ers ***********


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

gCHOW said:


> are you serious.. ? only one chick.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

lady n red she soo fine she soo fine she blow my load


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DjSherif said:


> Wait!!! I know him that's Chang!
> 
> I know him from the R32 days!


Will Chang? silver R32? From Aragon High School


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

eddiefury:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> eddiefury:


thanks for digging up this pic. been looking for it! 

it's an oldie but a goodie!!!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

well i'm not the only youngin here, so why not.

















i'm the douchebag on the left.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

We should also be able to put of pics of A3 owners we know.


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

*2 Pictures of myself *


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Before and after. Yes, I photobomb my own pictures.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

right


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^is hot :heart:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> right





mkim said:


> ^is hot :heart:


 But, isn't that his sister :what: :laugh:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

azoceanblue said:


> But, isn't that his sister :what: :laugh:


 Nope his friend  
His sis is attractive too but she's married happily


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Alright, it's one for mkim and one for tp, for not keeping the thread rolling :laugh: (although, not the same thread) 

(I knew she was a friend of his. I miss the !lol!bump! thread silliness)


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> We should also be able to put of pics of A3 owners we know.


 No


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> No


yes


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Uber-A3 said:


> yes


maybe


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

brungold said:


> maybe


Paper, Rock, Scissors - best two out of three then?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


I thought 30 round magazines were illegal in California?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I thought 30 round magazines were illegal in California?


got my pre 2000.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> got my pre 2000.


Ah ok. What kind of AR you got?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bushy and a forget the other brand.

14.5 lmt upper
7inch surefire rail
eotech 512
vltor stock


16 inch build rra upper
12 inch rail
burris xtr14
vltor stock


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> bushy and a forget the other brand.
> 
> 14.5 lmt upper
> 7inch surefire rail
> ...


Nice, 14.5 LMT upper. You have a permanent flash hider then? I have a S&W MP15T w/Troy rail, Vltor stock, Magpul grip. It's fun


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Nice, 14.5 LMT upper. You have a permanent flash hider then? I have a S&W MP15T w/Troy rail, Vltor stock, Magpul grip. It's fun


yeap perm flashy 

nice setup u got 16 inch right?

my ****** ass hands are too small for magpull grips so i opted for tango down ones..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yeap perm flashy
> 
> nice setup u got 16 inch right?
> 
> my ****** ass hands are too small for magpull grips so i opted for tango down ones..


Yeah 16. I would like 14.5 but 16 isn't too bad, especially for longer distance shooting.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah 16. I would like 14.5 but 16 isn't too bad, especially for longer distance shooting.


yea 16 is actually better for the gas system...less chance of fte 

but i havent had any problems on the 14.5

next build is gona be a pistol 7 inch build


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea 16 is actually better for the gas system...less chance of fte
> 
> but i havent had any problems on the 14.5
> 
> next build is gona be a pistol 7 inch build


Yeah if I had it to do over again, I would get one of the LMT piston uppers with the MRP system. So nice!  But, just the upper would be more than my whole carbine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah if I had it to do over again, I would get one of the LMT piston uppers with the MRP system. So nice!  But, just the upper would be more than my whole carbine.


hahah for sure. i wouldnt mind it either.

if u want to go super shorty ..sure 30 seconds done... if you wanna go long range30 seconds done..

u can SBR it illegally at home hahah


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> hahah for sure. i wouldnt mind it either.
> 
> if u want to go super shorty ..sure 30 seconds done... if you wanna go long range30 seconds done..
> 
> u can SBR it illegally at home hahah


I understood 2/3rds of that. What does the middle sentence mean? 

Also, epic threadjack.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I understood 2/3rds of that. What does the middle sentence mean?
> 
> Also, epic threadjack.


i meant for the MRP upper. u can swap out barrels fast


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i meant for the MRP upper. u can swap out barrels fast


Ah, check. I'm with you now. Yeah that's nice, and it's super light. The Troy rail I have is soooo heavy.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Ah, check. I'm with you now. Yeah that's nice, and it's super light. The Troy rail I have is soooo heavy.


really>? i thoguht tryo was suppose to be light like the DD rails.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> really>? i thoguht tryo was suppose to be light like the DD rails.


Nah man Troy is heavy. The DD rails are supposed to be lighter. The MRP is lightest and strongest because it's all machined into one piece. The LaRue stuff is pretty sweet, too. And it's made here in TX


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

man u should build SBR

Only $200 tax stamp..

I so would if CA allows it
and supressor caus i dont like my ear muffs


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> man u should build SBR
> 
> Only $200 tax stamp..
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, I wish you didn't have to pick either/or, too. Using an AR for hunting can be a pain because you either can't hear anything moving because your earmuffs, or you go deaf when you pull the trigger.

If you run suppressed, then it would be real nice to have the piston upper.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

angryrican66 said:


> here is a pic of me with my first A3 on the coast off Jenner in NorCal


 WTH happened to Frank?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


>


 effing love it!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, we didn't burry thus thread deep enough... lol 

How the hell do we lose the pic whoring thread but this one survives?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> effing love it!


 Thats back when I first got her! That was like, July 2010 lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pre A3 Ownage. Had a thing for Audis even when I had the Gti.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

sitting in the a3 MQB 2 door...love that quilted leather. wish they had alcantera at the time =/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> sitting in the a3 MQB 2 door...love that quilted leather. wish they had alcantera at the time =/


 That quilted leather looks so awesome.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. So many Asian A3 owners. For the record, I'm Filipino-Italian. I'd show my face, but I partake in graffiti & street art. Gotta protect my neck. 

 

eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Wow. So many Asian A3 owners. For the record, I'm Filipino-Italian. I'd show my face, but I partake in graffiti & street art. Gotta protect my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> eace:


 Haha why do you think we have famiry purchases  

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

wow wondering why i never saw this thread. it *died* two months before i bought my A3  have to find an appropriate pic now....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Only one I have on my photobucket at the moment, don't feel like uploading any others haha


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> Only one I have on my photobucket at the moment, don't feel like uploading any others haha


 Thank you sir for allowing me the freedom to drive my A3 !


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm the short dude second from the right

But I'm out of the Army now, here's me smelling my own fingers


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tcardio said:


> Thank you sir for allowing me the freedom to drive my A3 !


 freedom isn't free. now hand over the keys


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tcardio said:


> WTH happened to Frank?


 agryrican got neutered by a woman and have to spend money on things besides cars and bikes.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Wow. So many Asian A3 owners. For the record, I'm Filipino-Italian. I'd show my face, but I partake in graffiti & street art. Gotta protect my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> eace:


 I LOVE all of your work man  



cldub said:


> Only one I have on my photobucket at the moment, don't feel like uploading any others haha


 C'mon...show them that 'stache!! :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I LOVE all of your work man


 Thank you my bra! 

I think I speak for most of us: WE ALL LOVE YOUR CAR!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I LOVE all of your work man
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon...show them that 'stache!! :laugh:


 hahahah I don't know if they're ready for that stache :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

photo credit: ceese


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

*this is my secret identity....* :laugh::laugh:










*this is my current car *










*and this is my old car*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> photo credit: ceese


One wet day. Are you going to Son of Quattrofest this year?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> One wet day. Are you going to Son of Quattrofest this year?


Planning to, yes. Have not registered yet.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Me with teh tiTTy









Me with the Spyder








(Yes, I felt embarrassed)

Sorry no posing with the A3 yet, but I'll get there eventually. 

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Only picture with a Car... None with the A3 yet. Last years Leavenworth Drive.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Only picture with a Car... None with the A3 yet. Last years Leavenworth Drive.


Picture of my gti also. On the way to the Florida Keys as part of a poker run we we're involved in


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Picture of my gti also. On the way to the Florida Keys as part of a poker run we we're involved in


CURSE YOU AND YOUR CLEAN ROADS!! So not fair.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> CURSE YOU AND YOUR CLEAN ROADS!! So not fair.


----------

